# هدية رائد الرائد (معالجة الماء باستخدام طريقة التناضح العكسي )



## رائد الرائد (22 مايو 2008)

مقــــــــــــــــدمة

 أهمية الماء : Significance of water
المطلب المهم بعد الهواء للانسان هو الماء . فهو هدية الخالق للبشرية جمعاء .وهو متواجد في صور عدة مثل : البحار والانهار والبحيرات وغيرها . فاهمية الماء للحياة الانسانية كبيرة جدا حيث ان تطور أي مدينة في عالمنا هذا لا يكون إلا بالقرب من مصادر المياه ز ففائدة الماء للانسان والحيوان والنبات كبيرة . وكحقيقة على ذلك فان أي كائن حي لا يستطيع العيش بدون ماء فالانسان يستطيع ان يعيش بدون طعام لشهرين ولكنه لا يستطيع العيش بدون ماء لاكثر من ثلاثة الى اربعة ايام . فالماء هو الخام الاساسي للحياة ولكثير من الصناعات .
وعلى كلا فان كمية المياة يحكمها عملان : 
1- سرعة الطلب : Rate of demand 
2- السكان : Population
فطلب الماء للاغراض المختلفه يتم تحليله عن طريق سرعة الطلب على الماء لكل فرد . أما الاشخاص الذين سيستهلكون الماء سيتم التعامل معهم وفق خطه مستقبلية تتماشى مع نمو السكان . 
فالطلب على المياه للاغراض المختلفة يتبين من المور التالية :
1- الاغراض المنزلية 2- الاغراض الشعبية والعامة 3- الاغراض الصناعية 4- الاغراض التجارية 5- الفقد والتلوث . ولسنا بصدد مناقشة هذه الاغراض باستثناء التركيز على حاجة الصناعة للماء . اما فيما يخص الصناعة فنعطي فكرة عن كمية الماء باللتر اللازم لانتاج كيلوجرام واحد من المنتج الصناعي كما هو موضح ادناه : 
الالمونيوم .....................................................1350
الزبدة ..........................................................11
التنقيب عن الفحم ............................................4
الزجاج ........................................................70
تكرير النفط ..................................................10
الورق .........................................................160
الصلب ........................................................45
السكر...........................................................9
الالياف الصناعية ............................................200
الجبن ...........................................................20



التناضح العكسي Reverse Osmosis:

لقد بنيت فكرة التناضح العكسي لتحلية المياة المالحة على اساس خاصية بعض الاغشية الاصطناعية التي تسمح لجزيئات الماء الخالية من الاملاح بالمرور و لا تسمح في الوقت نفسه لجزيئات الملح العالقة في الماء من المرور من خلاله في الاتجاه الواحد . وهذا يعني فصل الماء عن بقية الاملاح العالقة به مما ينتج عنها الحصول على ماء نقي .
والتناضح او الاسموزية كلمة اشتقة من الكلمة الاغريقية Osmosis 
والتي تعني النبض . والتناضح هو عبارة عن انتقال المذيب عبر غشاء شبه مسامي الى المذب . وعليه فان الانسياب يتم من المحلول الاخف تركيزا إلى المحلول الاكثر تركيزا . ويمكن منع الانسياب عبر الغشاء بزيادة الضغط في الجانب الذي به المحلول الاكثر تركيزا , ويسمى هذا الضغط القادر على منع انسياب المحلول الاخف تركيز من المواد الصلبة الذائبة بالضغط الحلولي ( الاسموزي ) . والضغط الحلولي هو عبارة عن مقياس للقةى التي تجمع جزيئيات المذيب لكي تتمكن الجزيئات من المرور عبر غشاء الى المحلول .
وتحل جزيئات المذيب محل الجزيئات الاخرى التي حجزت بتاخلها مع المذاب . وعليه يعتمد الضغط الحلولي على عدد جزيئات المذاب في المحلول وليس على نوعها . 
وانسياب المذيب عبر الغشاء ينتج عنه قوى دافعة يمكن تقديرها بواسطة الفرق في ضغط بخار المذيب في كلي الجانبين من الغشاء . ويستمر انسياب المذيب عبر الغشاء من المحلول الاخف تركيزا الى المحلول الاكثر تركيزا الى ان يربو الضغط الهايدروستاتيكي على القوى الدافعة لفرق ضغط البخار . وبالنسبة للمذيب غير المنضغط فيمكن ايجاد الضغط الحلولي عند الاتزان كما هو موضح من المعادلة التالية : 

POSM= ( RT/V) Ln(PO / P ) ​​حيث : 
 -POSMالضغط الاسموزي ( atm )
R – ثابت الغاز العام 
T – درجة الحرارة بالكلفن
V – حجم المذيب على المول 
PO – ضغط بخار المذيب في المحلول المخفف 
P – ضغط بخار المذيب في المحلول المركز

 ويمكن تعريف التناضح العكسي على انه عملية طبيعية يتم فيها فصل المواد الذائبة في المذيب بواسطة غشاء شبه مسامي . ويتم استخدام ضغط يربو على الضغط الحلولي العادي للماء الخام ويسمح الغشاء بمرور جزيئات المذيب ( الماء ) ويلفظ المذاب والمواد الصلبة الذائبة العضوية كما هو موضح في الشكل التالي . 
غشاء شبه مسامي

pure water

Raw water

ضغط يسلط على المحلول الملحي




ومن محاسن التناضح العكسي :
1 – تحلية المياه المالحة بفصل المواد الصلبة .
2 – تقلل من درجة تركيز المواد الصلبة الذئبة الكلية للماء الخام بنسبة ازالة تصل الى 99%
3 – تتخلص من المواد الغروية والحيوية من الماء بنسبة ازالة تصل الى 98% 
4 – ازالة الخلايا المكروبية من بكتريا وفيروسات وغيرها بنسبة كلية
5 – ازالة معظم المواد الصلبة العضوية بنسبة تصل الى97% 


ولرفع كفاءة التحلية بالتناضح العكسي فلا بد من ممارسة تهيئة او معالجة مسبقة ( ( Pretreatment تضم ازالة العكارة والتخلص من المواد الصلبة العالقة والحديد والمنغنيز لمنع تاكسدها وازالة المواد التي تساعد على تكوين ترسبات كربونات الكالسيوم وغيرها من الترسبات على سطح الغشاء وهنا يتم اضافة حمض لتحقيق من الترسب ومن المعالجة المسبقة ايضا منع حلمأة الاغشية المصنعة من خلات السيللوز ويتم هذا بموازنة الرقم الهيدروجيني . ويمكن استخدام وحدات الترشيح الرملي او الترشيح الكربوني ويمكن ايضا الترشيح عبر التربة او تبادل الايونات لازالة المواد الغروية ومن ثم ادخال الماء الى جهاز التناضح العكسي لاتمام التحلية . 
ونسياب المذيب ( الماء ) عبر الغشاء يعتمد عاى معايير الديناميكا الحرارية وتبين المعادلة التالية معدل تدفق المذيب : 

QW = KA (∆P - ∆ POSM ) / t​​حيث :
1- QW : فيض الماء ( التفق او الجريان )
2- K : معامل نفاذية الغشاء لمرور الماء
3- A : مساحة الغشاء 
4- ∆P: فرق الضغط العامل عبر الغشاء 
5- ∆ POSM : فرق الضغط الحلولي
6- T : الزمن
اما انسياب الملح عبر الغشاء فيمكن اجاده من المعادلة التالية : 

Qs = Ks A ∆Cs / t ​حيث : 
- Qs : فيض الاملاح 
- Ks : معامل نفاذية الغشاء للملح 
- A : مساحة الغشاء 
- ∆Cs : فرق درجة تركيز المواد الذائبة عبر الغشاء 
- t : الزمن . 
ولرفع كفاءة عملية التناضح العكسي لا بد من الاختيار الجيد للغشاء طبقا للخواص التالية : 
1- يحتوي الغشاء على درجة ازالة عالية للاملاح .
2- لا بد من وجود فيض الماء المناسب لاتمام الانسياب .
3- لا بد ان يكون الغشاء سهل التشييد في وحدات الفرز الغشائي .
4- لا بد ان يتحمل الغشاء الضغط الواقع عليه .
5- لا بد ان يعطي الغشاء اداء فعالا وكفاءة عالية يعتمد عليها .
6- لا بد ان يعيش الغشاء لفترة مناسبة .
7- لا بد ان تكون للغشاء متانة ميكانيكية جيدة .
8- لا بد ان يقاوم الغشاء التاكل وان يكون سها التنظيف . 
ومن الاغشية المستخدمة البوليمرات السللوزية (مثل خلا السيللوز ) .
والبوليمرات التجارية ( مثل الكحول المتعدد الفينيل ) وغيرها .


----------



## طايل (25 مايو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد العاني (25 مايو 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وادعو لك بالتطور


----------



## فتحي الجابري (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ناهد طه (3 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
اوجزت،واجدت


----------



## الخطيرجدا (5 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله في الجهود واتمنى لو كان لديك مصادر اخرى


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (22 يونيو 2008)

thanx very very very much...
very nice subject ,...but i was loking for illustrate by picture..


----------



## رائد الرائد (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمروررررررررررر يا باش مهندس


----------



## hatem alhr (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة جدا


----------



## عماد خضير (14 أبريل 2009)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## مضر العبدلي (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات وبارك الله بك


----------



## طارق العسال (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اريد اشكر الاخ رائد على هذا الجهد المبذول وجزاه الله عنا كل الخير
وسؤالى هو (ما هى المعادلات او الحسابات التى عليها استطيع اختيار او انشاء وحدة تناضح عكسى متكامله اى بالفلتر الرملى؟)و السؤال موجه لكل اعضاء المنتدى (وارجو معلومه علميه صادقه)
مثال: لو عندى مياه آبار املاحها حوالى 1000 ملجرام/لتر والعكاره واحد ntu والتغذيه حوالى8000 م3 و المطلوب املاح ما بين 250:300 وعكاره 03و 
ماهى الخطوات الاولى وما هى الحسابات العلميه؟
مع ملاحظه كيفية اختيار نوع الغشاء وكذلك جرعات الكيماويات والضغوط المناسبه رجااااااااااااااااااء لمن لديه المعلومه الا يبخل بها وجزاه الله عنا كل الخير
ملحوظه: ان لم يوجد غير برنامج rosa فليتفضل من لديه كيفيه عن شغل البرنامج بالشرح مشكورررررررررررررررا!!!!!!!!!
والله المستعان وجزاكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (24 أبريل 2009)

هل ان الاغشية المستخدمة في التحلية مصنوعة بالنانوتكنولوجي أم على الطريقة القديمة


----------



## SONYA (24 أبريل 2009)

بحث كلش حلو بس لو متوسع اكثر


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (25 أبريل 2009)

حاليا في اميركا يصنعون اغشية خاصة ومواد خاصة بالنانوتكنولوجي تستخدم في تصفية الماء وكفاءتها عالية جدا بحيث يمكن استخدام الماء المصفى مرة ثانية في العمليات الصناعية


----------



## البلاتين (28 أبريل 2009)

حياكم الله جميعاً ..

فعلاً طرح رائع من ذاك الرائه الباشمهندس رائد .. لك الشكر اجزله .. ونتمنى أن نضيف جميعاً في ذات المحور .. للوصول الى اكبر كم من الفائدة ..

اخي طارق العسال حياك .. ولكن قولك ((وارجو معلومه علميه صادقه)... !!! ما رايك ؟؟!!


لكم ودي ..
ولي عودة باضافات باذن الله ..


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب على هذا المجهود الطيب وادعوا لك با لتوفيق


----------



## jojokoko2009 (15 مايو 2009)

اخواني ارجو من مساعدة فيما يخص التبادل الايوني لمعالجة المياه اي واحد عنده معلومة عنه يساعدني ارجوكم ؟ وهل هنالك اجهزة أو منظومة عنها واين؟ وكم سعره ارجوكم ساعدوني عن اي معلومة


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووورررررررر


----------



## رائد حيران (3 يونيو 2011)

شكــــــــــرا لك على هـــــــــذه المعلومــــــــــات القيمــــــــــــة


----------



## ياسر حسن (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م باسل وردان (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
بصراحة انا ظليت فترة اسبوعين حتى اعملت بحث كامل عن تقنية التناضح العكسي وميزاتها وخصائصها واستخدامها وانواع الاغشية وميزات الاغشية المستخدمة
وانا اضفت للموضوع علاقات رائعة ومفيدة
بارك الله فيك عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## م باسل وردان (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
بصراحة انا ظليت فترة اسبوعين حتى اعملت بحث كامل عن تقنية التناضح العكسي وميزاتها وخصائصها واستخدامها وانواع الاغشية وميزات الاغشية المستخدمة
وانا اضفت للموضوع علاقات رائعة ومفيدة
بارك الله فيك عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع ممتاز شكرا لك


----------

